# Students March for Free Tuition and Forgiveness of Debt



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just a harmless trend or something to be concerned about? I have no idea, but evidently college students across the country are more organized than ever before and are demanding that student debt be forgiven and free tuition offered.

It is estimated that there is $1.2 Trillion in student loan debt, much of it government backed or at least big bank owned, which means government backed. Currently about 10% of that ($110 Billion and 8 million borrowers) are in default.

This could equal the Housing Crash...or be nothing..who knows?

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/students-across-u-march-over-debt-free-public-110404606.html


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if homeowners should march for free utilities and forgiveness of mortgages........




/sarcasm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> I wonder if homeowners should march for free utilities and forgiveness of mortgages........
> 
> /sarcasm


Why not?
"When I went to college, I expected to get a good job afterwards, and now I can't, so I shouldn't be expected to pay"
is just as effective as
"When I signed my mortgage contract, I expected to have a good job, and now I don't, so I shouldn't be expected to pay"

I'm still paying on my damn student loans, they can pay for theirs too. Good for nothing cheapskates.
This comes from a generation that got their way if they cried long enough to mama. Now mama has been replaced by government. They've turned their attention, but it's the same old routine.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is just plain stupid! People should pay their student loans! [Said as I slowly slip MY student loan bill into the pile to be forgiven]


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a way for their debts to be forgiven, if they work Join the Military (not all fields apply) for 10 years or the public school systems for 10 years there are programs that repay all their student debts.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Note to consumers of higher education that borrow money: The money is not free. You are required to pay it back with interest. No you can not absolve yourself of the debt via bankruptcy. Before applying to go to college do your due diligence. What are job prospects like for your degree? Pay? Can you use this degree in creative ways for employment? What are you paying? Is it a great deal or are you over paying because the campus is pretty or your friend goes there. Dumbest reason of all is "It's a party school". You want bang for the buck. Look at employment and income statistics for graduates in your field of study. How much are you borrowing vs what are you likely to make? Numbers do not lie. If you can not make enough with your major to pay the loans or can not find a job to use that sheep's skin do something else. Stop wining. Get two jobs flipping burgers.

Do the marchers get issued brown shirts?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> There is a way for their debts to be forgiven, if they work Join the Military (not all fields apply) for 10 years or the public school systems for 10 years there are programs that repay all their student debts.


Not really:

The Public Service Loan Forgiveness (PSLF) Program forgives the remaining balance on your Direct Loans after you have made 120 qualifying monthly payments under a qualifying repayment plan while working full-time for a qualifying employer.

This is the program that I'm in and they forgive the balance of your debt after you've made 10 years worth of payments.

But there's a lot of people who graduate from college who don't want to work for one of the qualifying employers. Instead, they actually want to go into the private sector and make real money. I suppose they'd like us to be like one of the many countries who provide a free college education at public colleges or universities. The only problem with them is that they have far fewer students going to college and pay far more in taxes than we do here in the good old USA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> There is a way for their debts to be forgiven, if they work Join the Military (not all fields apply) for 10 years or the public school systems for 10 years there are programs that repay all their student debts.


Then the question becomes, do you want these types of ingrates serving in your military, or teaching your kids?
Not so much.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Then the question becomes, do you want these types of ingrates serving in your military, or teaching your kids?
> Not so much.


Actually, the people I know that are in those programs are glad to be there. A lawyer I served with in Afghanistan is having the Army pay off her loans for a 10 year commitment and a couple of my cousins are teachers and love their jobs they will have their student loans paid off by their state once they have finished their 7th year of teaching. there are a lot of people who get into teaching and the Army who want to be there and see the repayment program as a bonus to doing what they want to do anyway.

The Army (actually the VA) paid for my college (post 9/11 GI bill).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Actually, the people I know that are in those programs are glad to be there. A lawyer I served with in Afghanistan is having the Army pay off her loans for a 10 year commitment and a couple of my cousins are teachers and love their jobs they will have their student loans paid off by their state once they have finished their 7th year of teaching. there are a lot of people who get into teaching and the Army who want to be there and see the repayment program as a bonus to doing what they want to do anyway.
> 
> The Army (actually the VA) paid for my college (post 9/11 GI bill).


Yeah, but what about *these* people. Can you imagine the characteristics they'd bring to a professional environment?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Yeah, but what about *these* people. Can you imagine the characteristics they'd bring to a professional environment?


 True, but they would not last out their commitment or contract so they wouldn't have their debts repaid anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> True, but they would not last out their commitment or contract so they wouldn't have their debts repaid anyway.


Yeah, then we're right back here again.
There's really no good way to deal with such folks.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

A few of comments:

First, get a degree that has a chance at employment other than McDonald's. 

Second pay your loans. You should have known what you were getting into. I did and so have many others.

Third, similar to other things the cost of University has increased at a disproportionate amount to typical pay. The value of a degree is less than the cost. This is a part of the problem that needs to be addressed. Not only has the cost increased but the quality of the teaching has decreased.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We just spent 90K for our daughter to go through college. Wife and I scraped and saved and did the 529 thing and we made it through.
Lots of people do the same exact thing! When this college debt gets "forgiven" will we receive a check for what we paid? This stuff just pisses me off!
Too many people want something for nothing and are not willing to work for what they want and what the family needs!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I had to work community service, in addition to my good grades and award winning science project, in exchange for a scholarship to a university. I'm guessing that those who want free tuition and loan forgiveness wouldn't dream of working community service or getting their grades to be the top 10%,


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> We just spent 90K for our daughter to go through college. Wife and I scraped and saved and did the 529 thing and we made it through.
> Lots of people do the same exact thing! When this college debt gets "forgiven" will we receive a check for what we paid? This stuff just pisses me off!
> Too many people want something for nothing and are not willing to work for what they want and what the family needs!


My dad did the same thing for me and my brother, we where lucky to have a father who could afford to do this for us.

That being said the cost of college is absurd right now, there is no way it should cost what it does to get a degree which is almost a necessity to get any kind of job that pays anything this day and age in the United States. I love the idea of free undergrad tuition but I get that the money has to come from somewhere, personally I believe the NCAA's tax free status should be revoked or renegotiated so that they contribute towards a fund to reduce the cost for college kids. Its a complete joke how much money those tv contracts are worth and they pay 0 dollars in taxes, just like the rest of the major sporting world.

On the other hand, kids could also get off their butts and apply for the scholarships that are available now. If you really work at it and have any kind of a gpa you can get most of your education payed for through grants and scholarhips. If your a minority student its that much easier. The catch is you have to go to class, study, and maintain a GPA to keep getting your money. Work study and having a part time job aren't bad things either, I did both while playing college football.



> First, get a degree that has a chance at employment other than McDonald's.


I understand what you're saying but its not always the kids fault they can't land a job. My brother and I had the "good fortune" of graduating right when the great recession hit. It has taken us years to get where we are, I spent a long time waiting tables at olive garden or working private security to land what I have now and technically while we make decent money for our area we are both technically still under employed.

***EDIT***
Just to be clear, I'm not whining or complaining right now. In fact every night, well in my case morning, I thank God for the blessings he's given me and my family. Everybody has a roof over their heads, food in their bellys, a job, and a vehicle to drive. In my case I'll be a home owner at some point next year if things keep going well. I don't think everything should be handed out because the struggle I went through is part of the reason I am who I am today and looking back I'm proud of how far I've come as a person. Still, it sure would be nice if they could knock some of that tuition down now that I'm looking at going back for a more advanced degree.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Not really:
> 
> The Public Service Loan Forgiveness (PSLF) Program forgives the remaining balance on your Direct Loans after you have made 120 qualifying monthly payments under a qualifying repayment plan while working full-time for a qualifying employer.
> 
> This is the program that I'm in and they forgive the balance of your debt after you've made 10 years worth of payments.


I figured you would be in this program.

More news on this FUBAR situation;

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ates-campus-crazies-on-million-student-march/


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Watch: 'Million Student March' Nat'l Organizer Stumbles on How to Pay for Free College and Debt Forgiveness - Breitbart


----------

